# Ex-Guantanamo detainee becomes No. 2 for al-Qaeda in Yemen



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Gee, I wonder if any one will actually take this seriously for what it's worth.  The dude should have never been released...  



> *Ex-Guantanamo detainee becomes No. 2 for al-Qaeda in Yemen*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, January 23, 2009 | 12:08 PM ET  Comments1Recommend6*
> 
> ...



And maybe the new POTUS should have used that bit of INTEL before he signed the closure order...


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2009)

Sure are glad they're going to close Gitmo down!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe they'll be better off in an prison in the country of their origin. ;)  I hear the prisons in Afghanistan, Yemen, Saudi, Algeria, Syria and the list goes on; are really nice and the guards take really good care of their prisoners.


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2009)

It's the humane thing to do! 

"Welcome back boys..."


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ya gotta love that "Soft Power". Let's give up some love to our AQ brothers...Kumbaya, baby...Some day we'll learn that nothing works better on terrorists than two in the face.


----------

